
World's first double arm transplant patient delighted (video + article) - rms
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/3158287/Worlds-first-double-arm-transplant-patient-delighted.html
======
rms
It took 40 surgeons 15 hours. Quite a hack.

